# Is there a way to adjust TV monitor same resolution as laptop?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Laptop resolution: 1920x1280. 
TV: Ultra HD LED TV 3840 x 2160 


I used to connect the laptop to projector in basement, but I don't really go to basement a lot, now I decide to bring laptop to first floor and connect it to TV. At least, I am planning to use the laptop for the TV monitor for majority of time.

I am trying to display laptop on TV monitor, but not whole screen is shown on TV, there is a little edge outside TV monitor.

I tried to adjust laptop resolution, it also looks strange that no whole screen is utilized (black screen on the sides).

Is there a way to let it fully displayed on both monitors (laptop monitor & TV monitor). Basically, I mean stretch to fit. At least stretch to fit TV monitor, no matter how I adjusted laptop resolution, either something is out of TV monitor or some black screen left on TV monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I think I have another TV monitor 1920X1080, which is also not 1920x1280


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

go to settings and display you should be able to set it there.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> go to settings and display you should be able to set it there.


TV setting or laptop setting, I could not find a way to change TV setting. It seems that 1920x1280 is some kind of "unusual" resolution.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> TV setting or laptop setting, I could not find a way to change TV setting. It seems that 1920x1280 is some kind of "unusual" resolution.


I use a TV for second monitor, set it in the computer settings. you can set the resolution and to be a duplicate or side by side with the first monitor.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

VAer said:


> not whole screen is shown on TV, there is a little edge outside TV monitor.


Sounds to me like you need to change the "Picture Mode" of the TV to "Normal," rather than "Wide," "Stretched," "Zoom," or "Cinema."


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> Sounds to me like you need to change the "Picture Mode" of the TV to "Normal," rather than "Wide," "Stretched," "Zoom," or "Cinema."


Thanks. It is AspectRatio setting under Picture Mode, there is *PC Mode*. I was always looking into OPTION, I was assuming majority of setting is inside OPTION.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

You could always use a Chromecast.


----------

